# LEE auto primer problem!



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
I’m having a problem with my LEE turret. I use the safety prime system on the press.:smt023 
The primer arm, the bit with the spring that seats the primer, keeps sticking in or falling out!!! Can I it be lubed or will it get better with age?
I’ve reloaded about 1000+ boolits, most of them shot by my wife!!!!!!:smt071

fusil


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

*try this*

fusil,

This link has the solution to your problems. I started with identical issues but once I enlarged the hole and set the proper angle, snags are very rare.

http://forums.handloads.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=10237&PN=1

Al


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut Al,
sorry dude....not that part!
The arm that seats the primer. When I lower the ram it sticks or falls out. 
I'm gonna try WD40 or some light gun oil. :smt115

fusil


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Dont get oil anywhere near a part that touches a primer. 

I can't tell what part of the press you are talking about or the Model of press. 

Are you speaking of the Primer Punch in the Base that seats the primer?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

clanger said:


> Dont get oil anywhere near a part that touches a primer.


:smt023

If you've got to lube it, try graphite, or something else that's dry. You don't want anything there that might foul the primer or otherwise gum up the works.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour Kev74,
I'll ask the guys in the workshop if they have anything like graphite.:smt023
Merci et bon weekend,

fusil


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

A lead pencil rubbed over the offending part might be enough to do the trick.

Good luck!


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

kev74 said:


> A lead pencil rubbed over the offending part might be enough to do the trick.
> 
> Good luck!


Kev74,
merci et :smt180.
The pencil did the trick.

fusil


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice! :smt023


----------

